# 09' Ram 1500 Quad Cab 5.7L Hemi....Will it plow?



## jregal (May 5, 2009)

Hello,
I purchased a 09' Ram 1500 Quad Cab with the sport package (5.7L hemi, 20 rims, painted bumpers, and dual exhaust) about a month ago. This is my first truck and love everything about it. However I probably should have done some research before buying. While searching a few sites to get an idea of how much I will be looking at to outfit it with a plow I realized plowing is not really recommended on the 1500 and especially with the 5.7L hemi. I would like some first hand knowledge if I will be able to plow with this truck and if so what setup is recommended. I will be plowing residential mostly and a small commercial parking lot approx 150ft x 300ft. Also, if it is possible are there any kits that will not have to cut into the front sport bumper. 

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I doubt you have the plow prep package on that truck. You have the 20's which are terrible for snow plowing. Tires are too wide and more performance than All season traction. So warranty issues aside and tires aside. Yeah it would hold a SD 7 1/2. 

Also the plow frames dont require Bumpers to be cut anymore. The just require the lower plastic air damm to be cut. Go the site that sponser ths site and use there matching systems. I would say a Blizzard plow would be your best bet. You can get a good size plow that lighter than some of the others. I think Sno-way does the down pressure which is nice feature for lighter plows


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well first of all, Its a DODGE - Daily Overhauls Do Get Expensive.... If its was a chevy 1500 it would be all good   j/k

But in all seriousness, Get a good 8' plow. Boss, Western, Blizzard, Ditch those 20's for the winter and put a good 1000 - 1500 lbs in the bed and you'll be laughin straight to the bank 

p.s. DO NOT buy a snoway...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

What ever you do dont buy a 8ft plow. 7.5 is the biggest you should put on that truck. Also you should consider who is your closest snow plow dealer..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll argue that point... Absolutly put a 8' on there... You'll never miss having that extra 1/2 foot when your windrowing and going around a slight bend... Atleast you wount be driving over your own windrow...

the extra 50 lbs wount make or break your truck... But then again, it is a dodge  I got a 9.5' on my 1/2 ton... 4 seasons on it so far... flawless...

My buddy also has a 01 dodge with 360,000 km's been plowing since new... All he's ever ran is 8' on his dodge, Still origional tranny to top it off..... Its all on how you drive your truck


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

1500's have a IFS. Plus his truck doesnt even have the plow prep package. I can see your arguement about an 8ft if he didnt buy a sport model with 20's on it. If it was your run of the mill 1500 with 17's on it yeah. First year of new truck. I say dont push your luck and try anything bigger than a 7.5. He already admitted he didnt do his homework before he bought truck.

And you have an 8ft on your 1500 with wings. Thats no where near the weight of 9ft plow. And its a polly. So yeah a lighter 8 may work. But this truck was redeisgned. Not sure if they up the rating on front end


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Good call Big Dave, With those 20's that truck he will be lucky to have an inch of clearance between the wheel wells LOL 

But if it was a run of the mill truck, Defentially 100% i'd put an 8' on...


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a 05 dodge 1500 quad cab 4X4 with 20s on it and a hemi. I have a 7.5 snow dogg plow on it I put 700 lbs of weight in the bed and i had no trouble at all plowing this past winter. most times i didnt even have to put it in four wheel drive. I do three comm lots and many drives, alot of people on here kept saying i wouldnt beable to push with the 20s and to take them off , I was expecting to have too but didnt need too I did look at the new 1500 and was wondering if i could even get a plow on them tere is a pic of my truck in my profile if you want to take a look at it good luck


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

jregal;779651 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased a 09' Ram 1500 Quad Cab with the sport package (5.7L hemi, 20 rims, painted bumpers, and dual exhaust) about a month ago. This is my first truck and love everything about it. However I probably should have done some research before buying. While searching a few sites to get an idea of how much I will be looking at to outfit it with a plow I realized plowing is not really recommended on the 1500 and especially with the 5.7L hemi. I would like some first hand knowledge if I will be able to plow with this truck and if so what setup is recommended. I will be plowing residential mostly and a small commercial parking lot approx 150ft x 300ft. Also, if it is possible are there any kits that will not have to cut into the front sport bumper.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> John


Put that new HT plow on it if you buy any thing. Its only 414#


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

go big or go home! but then again its a dodge, wouldn't push the limits!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

id get a 7 1/2ft plow get a set of 17s you can find them on craigslist for $300-800 with tires depending on shape 

but 17inch tires are cheaper than them 20s lol and thats the lowest rim you can run 16s dont fit over the calipers 

but ya if your gonna buy a plow you might just wanna buy another truck for the $4500-$6000 you would spend on a plow for your truck buy an older dodge 2500 that can handle it you can find a ton in that price range with or with out a plow and then you can find the plow parts on ebay pretty cheap


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I totally agree with getting the second vehicle especially since your warranty will be GONE on the new ram.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Triple L;779754 said:


> I'll argue that point... Absolutly put a 8' on there... You'll never miss having that extra 1/2 foot when your windrowing and going around a slight bend... Atleast you wount be driving over your own windrow...
> 
> the extra 50 lbs wount make or break your truck... But then again, it is a dodge  I got a 9.5' on my 1/2 ton... 4 seasons on it so far... flawless...
> 
> My buddy also has a 01 dodge with 360,000 km's been plowing since new... All he's ever ran is 8' on his dodge, Still origional tranny to top it off..... Its all on how you drive your truck


I agree with the 8 foot. My 7.5 unimount sucks going around the corner in my driveway, you always run over the snow with the truck. I was told theres only a 34lb difference between an 8 foot and a 7.5, come on theres already 600 someodd pounds, whats another 34.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Buy a used Ram 2500 for plowing, (one with a plow would be nice to avoid spending close to $4-6K for a new one), and keep your 09 for family/daily driver. Plow prep isn't even an option on the new 1/2 throughout the whole line in the first place. However, if you must plow with your truck, and run the big risk of losing your lifetime powertrain warranty and your regular warranty, then get a very light plow. 

Fisher: HT 7'6" (414lbs), SD 7'6" (473lbs), Homesteader 7'4" (250lbs)

Western: HTS 7'6" (412lbs)

Snoway: 26 series 6'8" (437lbs, poly), 7'6" (451 lbs, ploy)

Blizzard: 7600LT (465lbs)

Boss: Sport Duty 7'0" (372, ploy), 7'6" (421lbs, ploy)

Meyer: Drive Pro 6'8" (405lbs)


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

First I wouldn't have bought a brand new 1/2 ton to plow with. Especially that one. Will it push a plow? Ofcourse, my Toyota Camry will push a plow to some extent. Ditch the idea of plowing with that truck and go get a 3/4 or 1 ton reg cab of your brand of choice and learn to plow with that one. If you must plow with your brand new shiny no plow prep 1/2 ton, I'd get the HT plow from Western or Fisher. Sno-Way would be good too. Don't be mad if Dodge throws out warranty claims for drivetrain failures......


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I don`t know about the rest of the country but here in New England nobody puts 8 footers on half tons.1500`s get a 7.5,2500`s get an 8 or 8.5 and 3500`s get a 9 Footer,also nobody uses wings here either.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You're right, tuna. I don't recall anybody using wings in Mass when I lived there.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Banksy;791563 said:


> You're right, tuna. I don't recall anybody using wings in Mass when I lived there.


Yeah, I have never even seen a set other than in pics.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

Not that the manufacturer would lie, but i went over to the fisher site and configured his truck..... Fisher says you can do it, but then again they are in business to sell plows , not keep your truck in 1 piece

2009, DODGE, RAM 1500 SLT. 

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, Crew Cab body style, 5.5 Box foot box, 5.7L V8 engine type, 3900 minimum FGAWR, 3900 minimum RGAWR, 6800 minimum GVWR, and H13 headlamp type.

The blade selected is 7'-6" HT Series™. The control type selected is Joystick Control. 

The required ballast is 110 lbs.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

jregal;779651 said:


> Hello,
> I would like some first hand knowledge if I will be able to plow with this truck and if so what setup is recommended. I will be plowing residential mostly and a small commercial parking lot approx 150ft x 300ft. Also, if it is possible are there any kits that will not have to cut into the front sport bumper.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> John


My brother-in-law and I both have the new 09 1500 rams, we both put plows on them, one has a western midweight on it, the other has a fisher standard, they both also have the leveling kits put on them. The bottom valance was cut for the plows...ehh it sucked, but with the hemi, and the rear ends we have in these trucks you will not have a problem. Just don't beat the piss out of it. I would stay away from the HT model plows, not having chains scares me if it broke and you had to try to carry it home.

And for all the dodge haters, remember "If you can't dodge it,RAM IT!"


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

:bluebounc pictures please!!!


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I am leaving for vegas in the A.M., when I get back next week I will post them, have to dig it out of theback of garage still.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

I have both a 2003 Ram 2500 QC w/17's, and a 2004 Ram 1500 Regular cab w/20's... Both HEMI powered.

There is no way I would plow with my 1500, however the 2500 has a Fisher 8.5' Vee .. two seasons with zero issues. 

My opinion ... I would get a second truck to plow with.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I love how a guy with a 92 Chevy is talking trash to a guy with a near $40k 1500 Ram. I've been plowing with my DAKOTA for the past 50k of its life (now has 77k on it). I have a Fisher Minute Mount 1 7 1/2' on my DAKOTA and it runs great and pushes snow with ease. For all of you Nay Sayers consider that the HEMI/545RFE in the 1500's are the same as the one's in the 2500/3500's so the drivetrain can handle it. Secondly, the Chrysler 9.25" Rear End is a stout unit as well that can handle plowing with ease. Last, the front end on the 2009's are basically the same as the units found on the 2006-2009 Models and can handle the weight of a plow easily (Especially since my smaller Dakota can). 

One last thing, Your CHEVY's ALL use the "weak" IFS Found on all Compact/Midsize/Half ton trucks in the market whereas Dodge/Ford use a SOLID front axle.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

jregal;779651 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased a 09' Ram 1500 Quad Cab with the sport package (5.7L hemi, 20 rims, painted bumpers, and dual exhaust) about a month ago. This is my first truck and love everything about it. However I probably should have done some research before buying. While searching a few sites to get an idea of how much I will be looking at to outfit it with a plow I realized plowing is not really recommended on the 1500 and especially with the 5.7L hemi. I would like some first hand knowledge if I will be able to plow with this truck and if so what setup is recommended. I will be plowing residential mostly and a small commercial parking lot approx 150ft x 300ft. Also, if it is possible are there any kits that will not have to cut into the front sport bumper.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> John


Will this Help you?


----------



## ShueNCL (Sep 26, 2008)

I have an 04 dodge 1500 with a 26 series sno-way 7 1/2 plow on it for 4 years and has not broken down at all! How many times have some of you broken down in the last 4 years with your truck or plow? and yes I plow Commercial lots and driveways. and I have no Idea what you all are saying that a 20 inch rim is bad for plowing mine work great.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

here is my 2008 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83718


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Geary44;840302 said:


> here is my 2008
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83718


Looks good, I have a leveling kit for your truck if your interested, I took it off my '06 to put on my new one but I have to buy the back for the 09 also so I ended up buying a whole new kit.
I didn't think I would have a problem plowing with the 20's, our drivetrain puts the power to the ground for sure. Love these possy rear ends.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Plus they are only 265 wide tires, that is not bad at all. Although the stock Goodyears are nothing great in terms of traction.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice truck Zeek!


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you very much....my big boy friends with their Ford F250's and 9' blades giggle at me....they won't be giggleing for long.....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a picture of the plow raised? Those Sports are the best looking trucks out now.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

No I forgot to take a picture with it raised, I can tell you it only droped about an inch with out any weight in the bed. Thanks for compliment about the style, I agree 100%. I am putting the 2.5" front and 1.5" rear leveling kit on it next so it should look even better.


----------

